

Americans and Valentine’s Day – How They’re Loving (or Not) - Infographic - pitdesi
http://blog.lab42.com/americans-and-valentines-day-how-theyre-loving-or-not

======
electromagnetic
I like that the respondents would rather receive sex toys over lingerie. It
would be interesting to see if this was biased because of male respondents or
if these figures are true for women alone.

I never understood lingerie as a gift as it'd be for my (male) enjoyment. Why
would my wife be happy to get lingerie when I know she wouldn't be happy if I
bought her a reciprocating saw, they're both equally selfish gifts. A sex toy
will at least derive sexual gratification for the recipient so it's not as
selfish a gift and depending on the gift could be far more selfless than
selfish.

------
ErrantX
Hmm. So on the "How long till you said "I love you"?" question I assume
"other" is "exactly two years".

Otherwise the mind boggles :D

~~~
electromagnetic
No, it's: said it while she/he was sleeping/drunk/otherwise mentally
incapacitated.

